# Distance between pins too close?



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

There is nothing in the rule book that says you have to use a 10 yard spacing. Since I've been shooting faster bows, I have gone to a 15 yard spacing (15, 30, 45, 60, 75 currently) to help clear up the sight picture. Works beautifully.


----------



## gdouty (Oct 19, 2009)

that's a good thought, I guess shooting for so long with 10 yard spacings, it never occured to me that I could change it. However, is that not the same as 20,30,45....given that 15 and 20 would effectively be the same? Moving the 40 to 45 would definetly help create space though...thanks for the input.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the site on a dovetail extension? Moving the site further out in front of the bow will increase pin gaps a bit.


----------



## gdouty (Oct 19, 2009)

I am not sure what exactly a dovetail extension is? It is a Spothogg Real Deal 5 pin sight. It was installed with the bracket and screws that came with it out of the box, so if a dovetail extension is aftermarket, then the answer would be no.


----------



## CatFan (Feb 15, 2004)

Move your sight away from the bow. This will open the pin gaps. How fast is it shooting?


----------



## gdouty (Oct 19, 2009)

I will look at it tonight and see how I can move it away from the bow, if it is possible with the current mount. I also assume that moving it away would make the pins appear to be smaller in relation to the target, which would also be helpful to me because my pins tend to cover up much of my target. 

I dont know how fast it is shooting, it is a Helim 70lbs, just about maxed out, with Axis FMJ 340 (11.3gpi), 28.5 draw.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

When I used to shoot a fixed pin sight, I would set a 20mtr pin, then set the next three pins with a gap spacing that I liked. I would then shoot to find out what distances those next three pins were set at. That way, the pin gaps were the same all the way through and I could see the target clearly.

Leigh.


----------



## gdouty (Oct 19, 2009)

I am able to move the entire sight forward, but only the distance of one mounting hole, which is about 1/2 inch. Tomorrow I will shoot with it moved forward and see if it makes a difference. 

What are your thoughts on removing the vertical wire that runs behind the pins? It seems to be cluttering up the sight picture and I don't see much use in it besides making sure the pins are aligned, but that's seems achievable without the wire.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Use a heavier arrow


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

rraming said:


> Use a heavier arrow


than the FMJ?

start your pins at 25. the arrow should only be 1.5" - 2" high at 15.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

use a single pin slider hha are the best imo but axcel has the high speed option for less target obstruction and tighter pin gaps if you have to have a fixed pin


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Not being able to see the target bothers me too. last fall I started shooting just off the end of the pins instead of behind them. I liked it that way. But I kept going back to the old way and didn't want to risk it during season. So i switched back. I need to do it again because it's really nice to be ble to see the target while you are aiming.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

use the last set of mounting holes,, closest to your face,
so the sight is as far away from your eye as possible.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i had the same problem when trying to sight in at 10 yard increments starting at 20 yards. i ended up making my first (top) pin a 30 yard pin. now my pins are sighted in at 30, 40, 50, 60 and 70 yards. if i'm shooting at anything from 0-30 yards i just use the top pin. my bow shoots fast enough that i don't have to worry about hold over or hold under in any hunting situation under 30 yards.


----------



## gdouty (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks again for all the input. I have been toying with the 25 or 30 yard starting pin. that seems to be the easiest solution. I need to shoot a lot of sub 25 yard shots with the top pin to get confident with the difference.


----------



## gdouty (Oct 19, 2009)

Does anybody know what size pins come standard on the SpotHogg Real Deal sight? I have tried to look on the website but it does not say. I am thinking about replacing the pins with .10, but I do not know how much of a change that will be because I am not sure what is curently on it...


----------



## gondo (May 10, 2012)

gdouty said:


> Does anybody know what size pins come standard on the SpotHogg Real Deal sight? I have tried to look on the website but it does not say. I am thinking about replacing the pins with .10, but I do not know how much of a change that will be because I am not sure what is curently on it...


I was in same boat with you, went from a slow bow to bowtech insanity, my seven deadly pins or i think they call it real deal now didnt cut it, ended up going with spot hogg hogg it, I went from .029 pins to .010 pins and even with me still shooting 7 pins I have plenty of room with the dovetail move almost all the way out away from me, plus I also got 3rd axis capability. Something else you mentioned that was cutting out the wire... i wouldnt do it personally because when i have an in between shot like 35 45 or 55 i use that wire to keep my shot in line horizontally and then you only have to guesstimate vertically.... like halfway down the wire between 20 and 30 for a 25 yard shot (man that is some bad writing there, sorry). I have the OCD bug and that is just about all the guess work I can stand in one shot. To me it is kinda like the difference in snipers... you have the ones that turn the scope and the ones that hold it off target for windage and elevation, i am a clicker and if you are it will bother you after you cut the wire. Might have to invest in new sight to get exactly what you are looking for... I did.


----------



## jeremy martin (Mar 18, 2010)

Try moving your pins to start at 25. It worked for me and I'm using the same sight you have. I also took the fiber optic cable out of my 25 yd. pin so I could see "through" the pin. The pin doesn't allow me to pick a small spot at shorter yardages, so shooting "through" it gives me the option of seeing my target picture much better.


----------

